
Ozone - A Framework For Composing Light-Weight Widgets - Hirvesh
https://www.owfgoss.org/
======
Hirvesh
[http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/ozone-framework-for-
composin...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/ozone-framework-for-composing-
light.html)

It's a web app which need Java + Tomcat to deploy. You run it in the browser
and it allows you to create widgets.

Look like a mature project. Would have loved to see some demo though.

